# Sound from frame?



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

I've had my Moots Compact SL for several years now and have always been annoyed by the sound I hear when riding over rough roads or hitting bumps. 

Not a rattle that is constant, just a "clunky" sound.

Of course I've checked everything to make sure it is tight.

Is this just a common sound from this Ti frame or is there something I'm missing?


----------



## pgsky (Feb 7, 2010)

If you have assured that all the components are tight and working properly (ie: bushings/bearings are not worn), the skewers are tight, the headset is tight, the various bearings are tight, stem is tight, there is no cable/housing slap against the frame, the seat is clamped tight, etc., then perhaps you (or your LBS) should disassemble the bike and inspect everything closely to assure that the frame and/or fork is not cracked.

In fact, I'm a firm advocate that every bike should be fully disassembled and inspected at least once a year to assure that there are no issues that could potentially become catastrophic at a later date.

BTW, if you do find issue with the frame, remember that Moots has a lifetime frame warranty with the original owner.



MerlinAma said:


> I've had my Moots Compact SL for several years now and have always been annoyed by the sound I hear when riding over rough roads or hitting bumps.
> 
> Not a rattle that is constant, just a "clunky" sound.
> 
> ...


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

pgsky said:


> ?..., then perhaps you (or your LBS) should disassemble the bike and inspect everything closely to assure that the frame and/or fork is not cracked.
> ..
> BTW, if you do find issue with the frame, remember that Moots has a lifetime frame warranty with the original owner.


I actually bought the frame and built the bike. But I've built a few and am pretty sure I know what I'm doing. I didn't put the headset in as I don't have the tools for that.
Good thought about really looking closely at frame for a crack although I've ridden this bike for three years and never felt anything odd. That's part of the frustration. It handles great. just occasionally clunks.
And I am not original owner.
I've ridden the bike with the original fork and a new fork I bought to replace the original. No difference in sound at all. Just a slightly different feel in the ride.


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

MerlinAma said:


> I
> And I am not original owner.
> 
> this is what Im worried about when I almost buy a vamoots on ebay,for just 700 bucks difference,I can sleep well..:thumbsup:


----------



## Turf (Feb 17, 2005)

*possibility*

Did you consider it could be your valve stems? A small piece of tape on mine eliminated the rough road dink I would occationally hear.


----------



## Faapaa (May 19, 2008)

Mavic rims has an aluminum insert at the weld that may be loose, try to shake the wheels or just knock on the sidewalls.


----------



## Seagoon (Nov 22, 2009)

Does it happen on both front rings? could be front derailleur set too low.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Faapaa said:


> Mavic rims has an aluminum insert at the weld that may be loose, try to shake the wheels or just knock on the sidewalls.


I had this issue with my mavic rims that has since disappeared for the time being. The sound was more like a lead fishing weight sliding back and forth rather than a clunk though.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Newnan3 said:


> I had this issue with my mavic rims that has since disappeared for the time being. The sound was more like a lead fishing weight sliding back and forth rather than a clunk though.


Weird, maybe something is inside the frame sliding around. Have you tried lifting the front end up high into the air, then lower it back to the ground and left the rear end up high to see if you can hear something? Do it rather quickly so the sliding noise will be more pronounced.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

No this was definitely coming from the rear wheel. It wouldnt make a sound at speed but if was going at a walking pace it would start. Spinning the rear wheel slowly on the stand would make the sound too. 

I taped the valve stem down so that possibility was eliminated. Im pretty sure I isolated the sound at the weld of the wheel, thats why I think it was that aluminum weld piece mentioned above. 

Funny thing is when I would take the tire and tube off the sound would go away. 

Also, it rained pretty bad here a few weeks back and I had to cross a flooded area of a MUT. Water was up to my bottom bracket and both wheels had water literally sloshing around in them. I had to take the tires off to get all the water out. And then Low and behold the sound is now gone......

The moral of this story: If you ever have problems, ignore them for long enough and they'll go away:thumbsup:


----------

